# AKV through RCI June 2015



## njmacman (May 16, 2014)

How likely is it that being on an RCI waitlist (through HGVC) that I will get 4-7 days next June 2015? Any tricks to get this? Thanks.


----------



## johnf0614 (May 16, 2014)

njmacman said:


> How likely is it that being on an RCI waitlist (through HGVC) that I will get 4-7 days next June 2015? Any tricks to get this? Thanks.



I think your chances are good, depending on when you started your on going search.  You won't hear about the June deposit until around Novemberish.

Just remember with DVC, the sooner you can get your OGS the better.


----------



## JimMIA (May 16, 2014)

I agree that your chances are good if you place your OGS early.

First of all, AKV is a pretty large resort with lots of owners, so the odds of someone exchanging out are good.  

Secondly, although you would think June is a busy time (and you'd be right), once a DVC owner exchanges out, you are not competing with DVC owners for that villa -- only others trying to exchange.

We had a perfect example of that last December.  December is impossibly busy, but we were able to get an OKW 2-bedroom from Dec 14-21.  And we got it about 5 months out, which would be absolutely impossible for a DVC owner trying to use their points.

If you put your OGS in early, I would put only the type of accommodation you want, and only the resort you want.  Don't list all of the DVC resorts because you'll just get SSR or OKW.  List what you want and hold out for it...you can always broaden your search parameters later if you want.

I'm not sure if you can do an ongoing search for less than a week -- hopefully someone else can answer that one for you.


----------



## njmacman (May 17, 2014)

Thanks. I feel better.


----------



## chrisdu (Jul 5, 2014)

JimMIA said:


> We had a perfect example of that last December.  December is impossibly busy, but we were able to get an OKW 2-bedroom from Dec 14-21.  And we got it about 5 months out, which would be absolutely impossible for a DVC owner trying to use their points.



Jim, I agree with most of the things you said, but your example may not be a good one. In the past I had been able to book December stays in OKW or SSR using my points at 5 months out or even less. In fact I had a quick look of the current availability - there are still quite good availability for December in OKW and SSR, so it might be difficult but not absolutely impossible.


----------



## Janann (Jul 5, 2014)

JimMIA said:


> I'm not sure if you can do an ongoing search for less than a week -- hopefully someone else can answer that one for you.



For RCI trades at any resort, you can only request ongoing searches for RCI weeks, not RCI points.

I recently traded from HGVC to Animal Kingdom Lodge.  See my post for some suggestions and the likely timeframe for a match.
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=212497


----------



## JimMIA (Jul 5, 2014)

chrisdu said:


> Jim, I agree with most of the things you said, but your example may not be a good one. In the past I had been able to book December stays in OKW or SSR using my points at 5 months out or even less. In fact I had a quick look of the current availability - there are still quite good availability for December in OKW and SSR, so it might be difficult but not absolutely impossible.


Wow, I'm amazed!  I haven't stayed at WDW on points in December for a few years, but when we did it was necessary to book well before the 7-month window opened -- and we were only booking 1-2 bedrooms.

We were very pleased with our exchange for two reasons.  One was we got what I thought was a very difficult reservation.  The second is that with my low-MF Wyndham points, exchanging into DVC is always a good value. In fact, the Wyndham/RCI/DVC exchange actually cost us about half what we would have paid using DVC points, even including all the exchange fees from both RCI and DVC.

And -- icing on the cake -- because of a change in our exchange points grid, Wyndham and Worldmark exchange points costs just went *down* further recently. [ETA: reductions approaching 50% for studios; 1 BRs down 12-19%; 2 BRs 8.5%-29%; 3 BRs 2.5%-30% -- with the variations within each category obviously due to season.]


----------



## lily28 (Jul 5, 2014)

does the worldmark credits for rci exchange also go down like wyndham points?


----------



## JimMIA (Jul 6, 2014)

lily28 said:


> does the worldmark credits for rci exchange also go down like wyndham points?


Yes Worldmark also.  The new exchange values should be posted on your owner website.

The deal is apparently even better for that handful of properties (a few Wyndham, don't know about Worldmark) that exchange via II.  They can deposit a minimal quiet season studio deposit and book anything that shows up as available.  Almost like the old 28K goldmine!


----------



## Inhislove (Jul 12, 2014)

*How early do most successful traders set up ongoing search?*

For June 2015, how early do you set up a search? 

Do you need to have sufficient TPUs deposited at time of search?


----------



## scootr5 (Jul 12, 2014)

Inhislove said:


> For June 2015, how early do you set up a search?
> 
> Do you need to have sufficient TPUs deposited at time of search?



The earlier the better. I just started a search for July *2016*. Yes, you need to have enough TPUs when you start the search (so I started with 66).


----------

